
Snapchat TOS Is Worth a Read - blydro
http://i.imgur.com/fxJJCiG.png
======
sigmar
Seems like it wouldn't hold up in court. Furthermore, has contract law ever
superseded the constitution? I'm willing to bet the answer is no.

